# New to CB



## Cynbilly (Dec 10, 2009)

Just joined today. I am a volunteer tech director with our church in Tennessee.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth. We also have a Group dedicated to those who work in Houses of Worship. Not a lot of activity, but at least you may get to know some of us who share in your work environment.


----------

